
Python-Based Machine Learning Frame Server for Nuke - ctrijueque
https://github.com/TheFoundryVisionmongers/nuke-ML-server
======
ctrijueque
Check also:[https://www.fxguide.com/featured/new-machine-learning-
server...](https://www.fxguide.com/featured/new-machine-learning-server-for-
deep-learning-in-nuke/)

